# Looking for a great trainer in upstate ny



## Jamesfamily13676 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi we are looking for someone to help us learn how to train our 2 y old gsd in upstate ny


----------



## bighow46 (Apr 12, 2004)

Where about in Upstate NY?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Canine Academy (Buffalo Area): http://nycanineacademy.samsbiz.com/

All Dawgz Academy (Buffalo Area): http://www.alldawgsacademy.com/index.html

I went to Canine Academy with Ivy and it was a GREAT experience and I am going back for more training with Ivy starting Mon. October 6


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Tell us where in Upstate NY.


----------



## girl213 (Oct 18, 2008)

I am too... I am from around Boonville, NY


----------

